# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Keep Getting Dumped

## Brazensol

This is the only forum (of many) that I belong to where I have to log in several times a day. On top of that when it dumps me it dumps all the recent threads I've read and then I don't know if I am current or not to the latest reply. Is there a setting somewhere to fix this that have missed?

----------


## DanB

As far as I know its a security/privacy measure, i.e people who share a computer, like at work or with room mates, and if they away from pc and forget to log out then nobody can just sit down and access their a/c

----------


## Brazensol

Not sure about that. Sometimes it will dump me if I leave the site for a few minutes and sometimes I can come back hours later and still be logged on. No other forum I use does this which makes me wonder if there is a setting somewhere that I am missing. Hmmm.

----------


## jpowell

sounds like you shod change your attitude and the ladies mite give you more chances...

lol, all joking aside, i have been experiencing the exact samething recently. within the last week. but i thought it was due to the new setup...?

----------


## ghettoboyd

i used to just stay logged on all the time but it boots me anytime i shutdown my comp...yea it is a minor inconvienience but now i never forget my password anymore so maybee it a good thing...

----------


## Brazensol

> sounds like you shod change your attitude and the ladies mite give you more chances...
> 
> lol, all joking aside, i have been experiencing the exact samething recently. within the last week. but i thought it was due to the new setup...?


Good one! Don't tell my wife though...

----------


## JWP806

> sounds like you shod change your attitude and the ladies mite give you more chances...
> 
> lol, all joking aside, i have been experiencing the exact samething recently. within the last week. but i thought it was due to the new setup...?


That's what I thought this was going to be about and I was jumping in here to flame you. Jk. I get kicked out a few times a day as well.

----------


## gixxerboy1

its for peoples security. It doesnt keep you logged in. So if you share a computer someone else cant get into your post or see what you wrote.

----------


## Bonaparte

> That's what I thought this was going to be about and I was jumping in here to flame you.


Damn it...me too. Who cares about tech problems?

----------

